# changing mower spark plugs/socket wrench ?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all. I'm trying to change the two sparks plugs on our John Deere riding mower. It's an L120 model. It has the twin engine, so one plug on each side. I found a tutorial on youtube that shows how to change out the plugs, and how to set the plug gap on the new ones. But the problem I'm having is that none of the sockets I have for my socket wrenches can reach around the plug to get at the nut part that you turn to loosen it.
Is there a special socket head just for such applications? How do I know what size to get?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep , there are special sockets for spark plugs . Any auto parts store should have them . Probably also have them at Wal-Mart & other similar stores . If you happen to have one for a chain saw or similar piece of equipment there's a fair chance it will work for your mower .


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Laughingcat (Sep 24, 2004)

A "Deep Socket" is what you need.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, most common spark plugs will take a 5/8 or 7/8 deep well socket if I recall correctly. There is a less common size, but I would guess one of those for a lawn implement like that. There are 3-to-a-set plug sockets which are deep well with rubber sleeves inside them, or you can probably look up the model to get the plug and buy the socket at the same store.


----------



## Laughingcat (Sep 24, 2004)

The three most common sizes that I've run into are 5/8", 3/4" and 13/16". If at all possible get a socket that is meant for spark plugs. You want that inner rubber or foam insert that can only be found in a spark plug socket. The insert assures that you don't crack the insulator of the plug.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Many times you can get enough length with a conventional deepwall socket to do the job. 

But there are special sparkplug sockets. They are a deepwall with a rubber boot inside to help hold the spark plug centered and secure so you can set the plug in place with the socket, and are far less likely to break the ceramic part when torquing it down.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Be on the lookout for metric plugs. To be on the safe side, take one of the replacement plugs with you to ensure proper fit.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Most spark plugs used in Lawn and Garden equipment require a 3/4" size socket.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

laughingcat said:


> the three most common sizes that i've run into are 5/8", 3/4" and 13/16". If at all possible get a socket that is meant for spark plugs. You want that inner rubber or foam insert that can only be found in a spark plug socket. The insert assures that you don't crack the insulator of the plug.


 exactly !!!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

On some older engines if cooling fins not too high, could use box end wrench....

Or if you are really cheap, usually manufacturers include one of these wonders when you buy engine or the implement with the engine.










They work fine if person that installed plug was bright enough to use anti seize on sparkie threads.


----------

